# Rat toots?



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay, so, I know rats can fart, but my first two girls would only toot occassionally...my third girl that I recently got is constantly tooting. It smells so bad!! She is a baby, could the fact that shes on a high protein diet have anything to do with it? Right now I am feeding her whatever the breeder gave me, I don't know the brand. She is such a stinker.


----------



## SillyOrangeRats (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't remember exactly where I read it, but I believe that rats cannot burp or pass gas. I read it on a site talking about what foods rats can and can't eat. It was advising against giving rats any kind of carbonated beverages because they can't have any sort of flatulence and it could be dangerous. I haven't looked it up again since then and I might be wrong, so don't quote me. Are they making a sound when it happens? I'm actually interested in hearing about rat farts.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

See I knew they couldnt burp so I thought maybe they couldn't fart but I looked it up and read that they can toot, but they can't burp or throw up.

I never hear it, I only smell it. It smells like maybe she pooped and I'll look around and can't find anything, so I've always just assumed it was a fart. It's really gross and something you should avoid experiencing. It must just be because shes sooo young.


----------



## SillyOrangeRats (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow, so rats can fart. So many missed opportunities to blame the smell on the real tooters. And to think I kept blaming it on the boyfriend.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh boyo can rats fart. We've had people post in health sections thinking their rat had a severe infection and it was just a toot...

High protein diets can cause it, as well as the fact that baby rats just tend to produce smelling _everything_.


----------



## SillyOrangeRats (Apr 1, 2014)

That's so weird. I can't think of a single time where I thought, 'man, someone must have seriously farted'. Maybe I just thought it was general rat smell. One thing I know smells god awful with young ones is the fear pooping. Though that seems to be true of rats at any age. I'm glad someone asked about farting in rats. Makes me think I need to pay more attention to the fact that my rats can indeed fart. I have 4 males. I have to assume one of them has farted at some point. If I find out that they make a noise when they fart I think I'll die from a mixture of laughs, awws, and possibly some ewws.


----------



## NeeNee (Feb 5, 2014)

I recently discovered that rat toots are not a myth, too! My GOD do they reek! At first I just thought they were leaving very stinky poops...but when out in play time, a _wonderful_ aroma would occassionally appear and I could never locate the poop to clean up and get rid of the stink - hence my discovery of toots! They are worst than the DOG! I hope once I switch them over to the lower protein diet, it'll get better! 

Someone please tell me it gets better as they get older...I have 6 rats aged 9 weeks to 14 weeks!


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

it doesnt smell like a regular fart, like a dog fart or human fart. It smells like wet, rotting fruits and oatmeal or something. Which I guess makes sense considering their diet. 

And I think it does get better as they get older because I have two girls that are almost a year and I only started noticing the toots after I brought the baby home, and shes only a few months old.


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

It makes me really regret keeping the cage by my bed :x


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

And rats can regurgitate... although they can't vomit. Now there is an important difference I'm told, but when you are cleaning up a pile of rat puke it's nice to know your not cleaning vomit but rather regurgitation.... Smells just like human puke, but at least you get to keep your dignity while you clean up the mess. Perhaps that's the difference.


----------



## SelleSnowy (Feb 4, 2014)

NeeNee said:


> I recently discovered that rat toots are not a myth, too! My GOD do they reek! At first I just thought they were leaving very stinky poops...but when out in play time, a _wonderful_ aroma would occassionally appear and I could never locate the poop to clean up and get rid of the stink - hence my discovery of toots! They are worst than the DOG! I hope once I switch them over to the lower protein diet, it'll get better!
> 
> Someone please tell me it gets better as they get older...I have 6 rats aged 9 weeks to 14 weeks!


Hahahaha love your description! They are pretty severe.

I've had rats for 10 years and JUST noticed with this batch that they fart. After "discovering" that, you can never be the same! It's only my boys who do it. I've lowered their protein intake and will never EVER give them even the tiniest bit of cauliflower ever again, ever. Haven't noticed anything too foul since doing that.
Let's just say one day I tried "low-carb" cottage pie by subbing potatoes for cauliflower mash and shared a little bit with my rats. Worst decision ever. We were all miserable.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I would email Julie and ask her about it - none of my boys do that.

Good luck!!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Once in a while, I will read a therad and it breaks me up


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

Agreed, this is a pretty hilarious thread!

I began suspecting my girl farts because I'd have her on my shoulder (right next to my ear) in a pretty quiet environment.. and I would literally hear what I thought would be minifarts. I couldn't ever smell anything, though. But it has happened numerous times, and I can't imagine how else she'd be making that sound with her butt.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Hahahaha!


----------



## SeinfeldMom (Feb 25, 2017)

My 3 boys tend to let them rip during play when I'm in their playpen w them (it's really just a cheap tent). I wish there was a quicker way of getting out of this sometimes. Haha


----------

